# How Much Should We Sell Shorty For?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hubby says not a penny less than $5000. What do yall think?

We have practically rebuilt it. Insulated inside, painted all of outside. All major mechanical work done since we owned it. Put 6 brand new tires that now have about 5000 miles on them. Has a toilet but no shower or sink. A full bed and great sounding stereo system.

It looks good inside and out,its also painted solid white so most think its a gov vehicle and ignore you while traveling. Most think we'r hauling prisoners. 

It would make a great tailgator. Since we'r close to Seminoles and Gators maybe a sports person would like it. 

What do yall think? Most here know the work we've put into it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Who or what is Shorty?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Who or what is Shorty?


 It a school bus, some here know what it is because they helped us do some work on it.

Its a 24ft 1991 International Thomas Built School Bus.

7.3 diesel.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Will my pictures be private if I add from my computer library?

If we can remember how .


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

No, I dont think the pic's are private.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

have the money but it's earmarked for a real house hope you get what you want out of it I recall reading some og the thread or threads about the work you've put in to it. Gee if I hadn't gotten re married  I"d be all over that  Good luck


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> have the money but it's earmarked for a real house hope you get what you want out of it I recall reading some og the thread or threads about the work you've put in to it. Gee if I hadn't gotten re married  I"d be all over that  Good luck


 Its in great running condition now. We just took a trip to Atlanta in it a few weeks ago. About a 700 mile round trip. After we got tires balanced it cruised.

Got lots of compliments on it too. But we need the money now more than the bus.

Insurance on it is only $35 a month tags $77. Half the price of our 1995 van on insurance. If we sell it we will only have one way to go, another reason why we kept it and fixed it up.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Put it on Craigslist for $6,000. You can always lower the price later. If people contact you right after you list it and try to bargain, just tell them you'll think about it in a couple of weeks if you still have it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dakine said:


> No, I dont think the pic's are private.


 Thanks Dakine, I thought it would too.



jsriley5 said:


> have the money but it's earmarked for a real house hope you get what you want out of it I recall reading some og the thread or threads about the work you've put in to it. Gee if I hadn't gotten re married  I"d be all over that  Good luck


 Yes we finally got all the kinks out and it will be hard to see it go, after we got tires balanced it was a nice ride. Congrates on the new marriage too.



BillS said:


> Put it on Craigslist for $6,000. You can always lower the price later. If people contact you right after you list it and try to bargain, just tell them you'll think about it in a couple of weeks if you still have it.


 Good idea now that we can put up pictures if we can figure out how. We had it on Craiglist a couple years ago but then decided not to sell it. No pictures then though.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dakine said:


> No, I dont think the pic's are private.


 Dakine, if we use photobucket are they private? That's what we used before when we added pictures, but then somebody said they could get your name so we took all pictures off , not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Uncle Joe told me how to post pictures, so here is a couple of Shorty.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have a ton of labor in this thing , one inch thick insolation under all paneling , primed and painted. Toilet has 40 gal holding tank .Bed folds out 4x7 storage area underneath .Captain chairs are by Master Craft swivel that lay down flat. Table folds out and bench seat has seat belts.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

man I want that soo bad you have really fixed it up nicely play9ing my pch games right now if I win I"ll be in touch  how likely is that


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> man I want that soo bad you have really fixed it up nicely play9ing my pch games right now if I win I"ll be in touch  how likely is that


 LOL, hope you win at the game. We've had it for about 7 years and we like it, so does most people at the campgrounds.

We were going to put a small back porch on it next. But then that makes it more noticeable to the cops, most think its gov so they never pull us over. We also wear matching hats in bad hoods hunters ballcap that make us look official,haha,.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

camoflage the back porch as a wheelchair lift that fits well with the .g o v look and if it is useable that just would add to the usefulness!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

If you have uppity relatives don't expect to be welcomed with Shorty. They think your bohemian and don't want you parking in their n- hoods. We have two daughters ashamed of Shorty. The only prepping they do is at the beauty shops.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> The only prepping they do is at the beauty shops.


Think you are confusing primping and prepping


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Think you are confusing primping and prepping


 I kid a lot, but who can blame them at least they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You need to advertise it in areas where there is a lot of aerospace activity, since they ALWAYS have contractors around in one form or another... and they have money. 

I know of one aircraft mechanic contractor who spent $15,000 converting an old greyhound bus!! He didn't blink an eye spending it either. It's what he lives in now. 

Any airport that does MAJOR airframe/structural work will have several RV parks all within a mile of the airport in any direction; where I work there's 3-4 RV parks I can see from the airport itself! Then there are close to a dozen total in a 2-3 mile diameter circle around it. Most of the spaces are occupied by aerospace workers.

These are the folks that would pay good money for something like that


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, Meerkat, pictures do speak a 1,000 words. Sweet! Did you decide how much you were going to ask for it? Do you need a CDL to drive it?

On a side note, where I grew up the prison buses were painted white and looked just like Shorty!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Did you decide how much you were going to ask for it?


No less than $5,000 ... a bus that size won't require a CDL


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Unless I am mistaken, as long as the vehicle is used for 100% private(non-commercial) use, no CDL is required no matter what the weight or size is. That is why sometimes you may see semi trucks that say "not for hire" on them.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LincTex said:


> You need to advertise it in areas where there is a lot of aerospace activity, since they ALWAYS have contractors around in one form or another... and they have money.
> 
> I know of one aircraft mechanic contractor who spent $15,000 converting an old greyhound bus!! He didn't blink an eye spending it either. It's what he lives in now.
> 
> ...


 Theres a naval air base close by, is that what your talking about? Theres also Jax Airport.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Wow, Meerkat, pictures do speak a 1,000 words. Sweet! Did you decide how much you were going to ask for it? Do you need a CDL to drive it?
> 
> On a side note, where I grew up the prison buses were painted white and looked just like Shorty!


 I know, we see them all the time. That's why we didn't put a custom paint job on it. We were going to make it gator the nose would be perfect for the snout.

But its better to keep it looking like a gov bus. We were at the Waffle House and the waitresses were telling others to look outside at the prison bus. Also In WalMart a man said theres a prison bus parked outside, wonder what its doing at Walmart?

No CDL to drive it and insurance is only 35 a month. Hubby said he finally has it right and all the work and money we put in it,he will let it sit before he takes less than $5000. I don't know if that is fair, that's why I ask yall.

I wasn't trying to sell it here, haha,just asking for advice 'again'. of course somebody here wants it its for sale.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Justaguy987 said:


> Unless I am mistaken, as long as the vehicle is used for 100% private(non-commercial) use, no CDL is required no matter what the weight or size is.


Not that I have ever heard! The largest motorhomes always require a CDL, and many also require an air-brakes test as well. 26,001lbs and Over I have always been told. Just because cops don't often pull over huge motor homes doesn't mean they are exempt from having a CDL!

"Not for hire" on semi-trucks is often for different insurance and taxing purposes, and will not argue a way out of a ticket for not having a CDL.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Not that I have ever heard! The largest motorhomes always require a CDL, and many also require an air-brakes test as well. 26,001lbs and Over I have always been told. Just because cops don't often pull over huge motor homes doesn't mean they are exempt from having a CDL! "Not for hire" on semi-trucks is often for different insurance and taxing purposes, and will not argue a way out of a ticket for not having a CDL.


Here is what I found, I thought it extended to cover more (such as motor homes) This is from my states CDL handbook.

The following are exempt from the CDL requirements:
• Equipment owned and operated by the United States Department of Defense when driven by any active duty military personnel and members of the reserves and national guard on active duty including personnel on full-time national guard duty, personnel on part-time training, and national guard military technicians and civilians who are required to wear military uniforms and are subject to the code of military justice.

*• Vehicles controlled and driven by a farmer, including operation by employees or family members, to transport agricultural products, farm machinery, or farm supplies to or from a farm within 150 miles of his farm but not in operation as a motor carrier for hire.<\B>*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have not been ask for a cdl so far so guess its legal for this conversion.

Took Shorty for a 70 mi. roundtrip ride to town yesterday it makes us both want to keep it. Old man walked all around it smiling and shaking his head 'yes'.We didn't tell him it was for sale. Maybe write fro sale on it next trip. Soon as we'r sure we want to sell it.


----------

